# Minneapolis K9 Dies During Burglary Call



## Anne Vaini

http://wcco.com/local/minneapolis.k9.dies.2.1340718.html



> Nov 30, 2009 5:08 pm US/Central
> *Minneapolis K9 Dies During Burglary Call*
> 
> MINNEAPOLIS (WCCO) ―
> <DL class="cbstv_article_images cbstv_img_border" sizset="8" sizcache="0"><DT>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Minneapolis K9 died after falling off the roof of a three-story building, during a possible burglary call.
> 
> Police say officers were called to the 200-block of Hennepin Avenue South for a suspected burglary in progress, just after 7 a.m. Monday.
> 
> The K9, named Chase, was called in to assist after police found evidence that the suspect was possibly still in the building. Chase and his handler, Officer Eric Lukes, were searching the roof when the dog fell and sustained grave injuries.
> 
> "While Chase was running over to the edge, he leapt over the side of the wall and fell four or five stories," said Sgt. Dan May, a Minneapolis Police Department K9 supervisor.
> 
> The K9 was taken to the University of Minnesota for medical treatment but couldn't be saved.
> 
> "It's terrible. Officer Lukes was obviously very shaken up by it," May said. "The whole police department is shaken up. You spend more time with your dog than you do with your significant other. Not only is it a loss for Eric, it is a loss for his family because dogs live with us and become a part of your family."
> 
> Chase has been in service with the Minneapolis Police Department since 2007 and has provided thousands of hours of service to the city and the department, handling assignments deemed too unsafe for his human partners.
> 
> Chase is the third Minneapolis Police Department K9 to die in the line of duty while searching for a suspect. The most recent was back in 1997 when Jake was killed when he went off a roof in downtown Minneapolis with his handler, Officer Lisa Kern.
> 
> Chase turned 3 years old in August. He will be cremated and his remains could be buried in the pet cemetery behind the Minneapolis Police Department kennel in Northeast Minneapolis.
> 
> Officers at the scene of the suspected robbery apprehended three suspects -- two women and a man -- in connection with this case. There will be no charges against the suspects for Chase's death, since they didn't directly cause the K9's fall.
> 
> "The MPD family is saddened by this loss and by what it means to Officer Lukes and his immediate family," said Chief Tim Dolan. "The service that the canines provide is invaluable to safeguarding the lives of our officers and the loss of a canine partner is very hard on the family of the officer who raise these animals as their own."


</DT>
</DL>


----------



## Drew Peirce

I know exactly how he feels, the only people that can really empathize are parents who have lost children in tragic accidents.
And you never really fully heal from it, you just carry it within you forever, and then when you read something like this, it brings it right back to the surface again.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

I've followed the story terrible thing


----------



## Sammy Walker

My heart felt condolences and prayers go out to all who loved Chase.


----------



## Mark Horne

Absolutely tragic, I would certainly be in interested in the Force's SOP's for such his risk searches, as well at the thought process of the Handler when managing his dog in such an enviroment.

Mark


----------



## Erica Boling

Anne Vaini said:


> http://wcco.com/local/minneapolis.k9.dies.2.1340718.html


So sad....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

The dog jumped off a roof. Isn't this basically what happened ?


----------



## Bob Scott

My heart goes out to the handler and family and the whole Minneapolis Dept!


----------



## David Stucenski

Mark Horne said:


> Absolutely tragic, I would certainly be in interested in the Force's SOP's for such his risk searches, as well at the thought process of the Handler when managing his dog in such an enviroment.
> 
> Mark


I agree with Mark...This is absolutely tragic..I dont want to second guess the handler, but you are called a TEAM for a reason. You must be aware of your surroundings. I was not there I have not seen the building layout etc..I am not searching a roof with a K9 off lead. I am assuming this is a flat roof. Much like the handler that sent his dog on a guy who was standing on a bridge and there goes the dog over the side. 
Two handlers in our unit have had dogs hit by cars out in front of thier houses. As I feel for them losing thier partner, some responsibility has to fall on the human end. You must know the control you have and where you are when out off lead. If you live on a busy street..Dont get the mail with your K9 off lead running around. Also you must know the limits of a K9. We have lost so many K9's sending them into things that are not really dog calls.
There is not one handler out there that has used thier K9 in a place they probably should not have.....including myself. We just need to hold up our end of the "TEAM" Sometimes eaiser said then done...still this is a tagic accident and I feel for the handler.


----------



## Drew Peirce

yep, that about sums it up


----------



## David Frost

David Stucenski said:


> I agree with Mark...This is absolutely tragic..I dont want to second guess the handler, but you are called a TEAM for a reason. You must be aware of your surroundings. I was not there I have not seen the building layout etc..I am not searching a roof with a K9 off lead. I am assuming this is a flat roof. Much like the handler that sent his dog on a guy who was standing on a bridge and there goes the dog over the side.
> Two handlers in our unit have had dogs hit by cars out in front of thier houses. As I feel for them losing thier partner, some responsibility has to fall on the human end. You must know the control you have and where you are when out off lead. If you live on a busy street..Dont get the mail with your K9 off lead running around. Also you must know the limits of a K9. We have lost so many K9's sending them into things that are not really dog calls.
> There is not one handler out there that has used thier K9 in a place they probably should not have.....including myself. We just need to hold up our end of the "TEAM" Sometimes eaiser said then done...still this is a tagic accident and I feel for the handler.


Very well put and unfortunately a lot of truth to it. As a program administrator, I sometimes have to look past the sorrow of the loss of the dog. Sometimes, the "how it happened" has to be reviewed. Whether it's policy changes, in-service training or even assigning blame, knowledge from an event may help someone else or save a dog at a later date.

DFrost


----------



## Steven Stroupes

I remember this dog. Did anyone watch the K9 Cops show that was on Animal Planet a few months ago. They did several episodes with the Minneapolis PD K9 unit. Crazy.


----------



## David Stucenski

David Frost said:


> Very well put and unfortunately a lot of truth to it. As a program administrator, I sometimes have to look past the sorrow of the loss of the dog. Sometimes, the "how it happened" has to be reviewed. Whether it's policy changes, in-service training or even assigning blame, knowledge from an event may help someone else or save a dog at a later date.
> 
> DFrost


Thanks for your support Dave!


----------



## Jim Nash

I missed this post . This wasn't a dog from Animal Planet . 

I haven't heard the specifics about this incident . I know they know the dangers of searching roofs . I know our department lost one well over a decade ago and inform and train our K9 Handlers and other departments we train for , in the dangers of doing this . For us it's either on-lead or not using the dog . 

Having said that I almost lost my first partner to falls on 3 occassions . 1 where the dog was sent into an large attic and the badguy jumped 2 stories out a window . I came into the attic seeing my partner going out after him and was lucky enough to had been able to grab his rear legs on the way out and halled him back in . 

On another as a new handler I was asked by another department to seach a LARGE warehouse's rooftop . Had to climb on to a firerig then up it's latter with my partner . Searched on lead and cleared the roof . I thought I planned it out well until I tried to get back down the same way . The latter was tricky but we got down , but the rig was very high and after the stress of getting down the latter he was eager to get off that firerig . Long story short before I could react he jumped off the rig and hurt his leg . Never have seen him scream in pain like that and jump around .Thinking he had shattered his leg I went redlights and siren to the emergency clinic . Left the fire fighters on scene freaking out . They too thought he was hurt bad . 

By the time I got to the clinic he was fine and I was relieved , mad at myself and embarrassed for not realizing I hadn't planned out how we would get off of that roof , like I should have . 

FOR NEW POLICE K9 HANDLERS , you not only have to plan out how you enter a situation with your partner but how you are going to exit it also !

I also had one where doing a SWAT search for an Agg Assualt suspect I sent my partner in to clear a 3rd story apartment . The sliding glass door was wide open and as I saw him heading that way fast I realized there was no balcony , just a straight shot down to the pavement . Luckily I was able to call him back just before he got there . 

It's pretty basic and common knowledge around here you don't search roofs off lead (IF AT ALL), I've searched only a couple in my 12 years. My guess is the dog may have gained access to the roof without the handler's knowledge .


----------

